# Reese and Jackie



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Reese- This will be her first freshening. Jackie's daughter from 2 years ago. Full Nubian.

Jackie- This will be her third freshening. Full Nubian (She is the brown one- Valley, the black one is due late March)

Both Bred to my handsome buckskin, blue eyed, polled buck Nigerian Dwarf, Yoshi.

Today is 145 for both. Jackie went at 146 last year.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Wishing easy births and healthy kids for them!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

Beautiful goats! And oh my, those babies will be so stinkin’ adorable - can’t wait to see ‘em!


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

2 blue eyes doelings from Jackie yesterday afternoon after some drama. Everyone is good.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Photos????????


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Here they are- unsure if they are polled...possibly though


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

Wow,wow,wow! They are so cute!!! Congrats!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

They are beautiful!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They're adorable, congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh my gosh! They are super cute!!! I hope you post more pictures of them as they grow!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Did Reese kid?


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

My guess is I saw her come into heat after the date i marked and put her back in. Now she is a mystery due date- she's gotta be close! So annoying


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

She is the lactating pregnant doe from my other thread


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

She seems to have dropped her belly is much bigger than it looks here


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

How's she doing?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Same. I'm adding two more does to this thread to make it interesting while we wait.

Natasha,







this will be FF. Mini Nubian. Day 143 today. Possibly going to have a prolapse issue. Very small bulge when laying down.

Valley who is the black and white full Nubian gal pictured in Jackies original picture. 135 today.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Goat_Scout (Mar 23, 2017)

I love Natasha's ears!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is cute, good luck.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Anyone know the average go date for mini nubians? Is it closer to 145 or 150. She is an actual 50/50.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

GoatMama123 said:


> Anyone know the average go date for mini nubians? Is it closer to 145 or 150. She is an actual 50/50.


I believe it can go either way.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

K debating if I should pen her today if I run errands, she 145 today bnut today is our last sunny day of the week


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the weather is cold, pen her up when you have to be away in case.
If she seems stressed put a buddy in with her at least.
Otherwise, if you can watch her, allow her out.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Hasn't gone yet. She basically screams anytime I leave her which is unusual for her and I noticed he tears have like a dried glaze on them


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Twins, boy and girl!!


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my how cute, she was telling you, hey don't leave, I am having my babies now, LOL.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They are adorable!! Congrats


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Ugh Reese still hasn't gone!!!

Valley is 144 today


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Something in me clicked the other day of thinking when I rebred her- Reese was suppose to be the first and now she will be the last. I think she may be due after Valley- frustrating waiting none the less. She does look like she will have an udder like her mom  Fingers crossed- Mom gave me a cup shy of a gallon from one side trying to balance her out from her kids one side feeding.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I can feel aa baby head near Valleys spine when she lays down toward the back end


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

So just an update- Haven't been on in a while as I've been really bummed out. 

Reese did have her babies- doeling and a buckling.... kidding went fine. However, she passed away about 4 days later. Intestinal toxemia brought on by CD- is the guess. 

It was awful. Babies took to bottles right away and are doing great.


----------



## GoatMama123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Valley also kidded- with a doeling and a buckling.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost Reese. Congrats on the kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh no, I am so very sorry. 

Congrats on the others.


----------

